# BB30 Problem :-)



## Diman (1. Mai 2011)

Hilfe! Jemand eine Idee wie ich darein ein normales Innenlager einbauen könnte?


----------



## lekanteto (2. Mai 2011)

Sieht für mich nicht nach BB30 sondern eher nach Fauber-/Glockenlager aus.
Miss mal den Durchmesser. Eventuell passt sowas:




Passt z.B. bei den Speci 16" und 20" Singlespeed Kinderrädern.
Ansonsten habe ich in ein Speci 12" Rahmen ein BB30 zu BSA Adapter mit JB Weld eingeklebt. Ob es hält, wird sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, wahrscheinlich ein Fauber. Ich messe heute abend noch  den Durchmesser. Aber der Adapter von BMX auf BSA schaut schon mal nicht schlecht aus, danke!


----------

